# Free Knitting Pattern - Hat with Lacy Diamonds for a Lady



## Knittingkitty

Hi Everybody!

Here is one more lady's hat pattern with pretty lacy diamonds. I've only completed the pattern for circular needles, but I will work on instructions for straight needles and post it at a later time. 
I hope you like this hat. I think it's cute!  I've attached the pattern in pdf format, you can download it by clicking on the link below the picture.

Have a nice day,
Elena


----------



## minniemo

Thank you knittingkitty that is so kind of you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MRSCippy

I love it. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## missmaggi

Thank you! The ladies at the chemo center will love this hat!


----------



## dianamite

Elena: I love the pattern. You may have also posted a pattern for the hat in your avatar. Have you? I think it's also a great hat. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Thank you so much, ladies! I'm glad you like it.  Dianamite, the hat in my avatar is available only for sale. Please let me know if you need more information.


----------



## Betty H

Thank you. Lovely pattern.


----------



## moonriver

Thank you .....I really like it


----------



## dianamite

I found your various sites and I love everything -- I'm going to spend time looking over the hats and find a pattern I'd like to try -- also I love the little knitted sandals that I saw on Ravelry. You are so creative.



Knittingkitty said:


> Thank you so much, ladies! I'm glad you like it.  Dianamite, the hat in my avatar is available only for sale. Please let me know if you need more information.


----------



## unie

Thank you for sharing! My dearest friend is starting chemo in a week and I am making her hats. This one is lovely !


----------



## Knittingkitty

dianamite said:


> I found your various sites and I love everything -- I'm going to spend time looking over the hats and find a pattern I'd like to try -- also I love the little knitted sandals that I saw on Ravelry. You are so creative.


Thank you so much, Dianamite! I forgot to mention that I had also posted other free patterns in this section. Here are the links to some of them:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-211993-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213580-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-210299-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-211317-1.html


----------



## dianamite

I'll save these as those patterns are great. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## raqeth

Oh my! This one is precious, just so feminine! I love it! Perfect for my grand daughter! Thank you soooooooooooo much! Big gigantic hug! :thumbup: :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## kneonknitter

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> Here is one more lady's hat pattern with pretty lacy diamonds. I've only completed the pattern for circular needles, but I will work on instructions for straight needles and post it at a later time.
> I hope you like this hat. I think it's cute!  I've attached the pattern in pdf format, you can download it by clicking on the link below the picture.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Elena


Thank you once again Elena. I love your hat patterns.


----------



## pstabach

Love the pattern - thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Windbeam

Very nice , thank you.


----------



## Msellie

Thank you for sharing. I will use this pattern for my charity knitting.
Hugs and God bless


----------



## DeniseCM

Thank you so much for sharing. Your designs are lovely.


----------



## tweeter

very pretty hat and such a pretty shade of blue


----------



## susandvorak

Thank you Elena. I knit for a charity group and it's always nice to make something a little different. Your patterns are great and very well written.


----------



## patocenizo

Thank you !!! Love the hat.


----------



## Coopwire

Thank you! I have saved all three (I think three) of the hat patterns you have shared. I love them all. Thanks again.


----------



## Klockie

Thank you for sharing. The hat is beautiful.


----------



## soneka

I love this. Makes a very classic and classy hat!


----------



## gypsie

Very pretty hat. Thank you!


----------



## Zinzin

You are soooo sweet, thanks for sharing the patterns. All are saved. great stash buster projects. Ideal for giveaways.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Thank you for the pattern. I love it. I have added it to my list for 2014 knits. It will be a wonderful addition to my charity knitting.


----------



## GrannyH

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Knittingkitty

Thank you so much, ladies! Love reading your comments! Enjoy the pattern!


----------



## irishrose24

Very lovely pattern- thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## tikeur

Thank you. 
Lovely pattern.


----------



## grandmann

I'm on KP a lot but somehow I miss seeing your patterns. Am I happy I happen to stumble on your patterns today. 
I have a question does your hats fit a average head or do they run small? 

Thanks for sharing, 
Ann


----------



## Knittingkitty

grandmann said:


> I'm on KP a lot but somehow I miss seeing your patterns. Am I happy I happen to stumble on your patterns today.
> I have a question does your hats fit a average head or do they run small?
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> Ann


Thank you, Ann.  All the hat patterns fit an average lady with the head circumference of 21"-24". If you would like to make them smaller, you can use smaller needles (US#5 or 6) and , if you want them even smaller, a thinner yarn.


----------



## knitwit42

Thanks for the pattern. It's so nice of you to share.


----------



## StitchingFool

Thank you for sharing all your patterns.


----------



## Nilda muniz

Elena,

This hat is so cute. Thank you so much for sharing he pattern with the KP family.


----------



## yona

Lovely. Thank you.


----------



## Browniemom

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## North Pole

This hat is wonderful. I might start wearing hats again. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> Here is one more lady's hat pattern with pretty lacy diamonds. I've only completed the pattern for circular needles, but I will work on instructions for straight needles and post it at a later time.
> I hope you like this hat. I think it's cute!  I've attached the pattern in pdf format, you can download it by clicking on the link below the picture.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Elena


I've just finished the pattern for straight needles. It's attached to this post. 
Best,
Elena


----------



## Finnsbride

Thanks you. It is lovely.


----------



## Byrdgal

Thank you for the pattern! It is a beautiful hat and the blue is very "cool"! I do pediatric chemo hats but some are teenagers and may like this!!


----------



## sseidel

Very pretty hat, thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## madhatterhoho

Would love to have the pattern for dianamite hat. What is the price.
Could I order it ?
thanks
Madhatterhoho


----------



## LinJurm

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern with us.


----------



## piaemn

I love it! Thanks a million for sharing the pattern with us. I'll have to start working on this one tonight :lol: (as if I didn't have umpteen projects half-way done). I have downloaded it now and will get to it when I have finished what is already started. :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma

Thank you for sharing all of your creations! I have a friend named Elena,, she is very giving as are you, must be the pretty name!


----------



## LucyinCanada

Thank you so much for this timely pattern! I spent nearly two hours today looking for a hat pattern and just could not find one that really called out to me. This is just perfect for my sister for a Christmas gift. You are very thoughtful to share the pattern. I just checked the other patterns you listed and they are all on my to do list. Your patterns are wonderful! Thanks again!


----------



## Knittingkitty

When I read your posts,Everybody, I feel lots of positive energy! Thank you so much for that, I really need it!


----------



## Browniemom

Knittingkitty said:


> When I read your posts,Everybody, I feel lots of positive energy! Thank you so much for that, I really need it!


You give and share so much, my pleasure to thank you.
:thumbup:


----------



## NellieKnitter

Thank you for sharing your hat pattern. Very cute!


----------



## SwampCatNana

Thank you! It is so lovely and the color you used is sweet!


----------



## springflower

Thank you for this wonderful pattern!


----------



## rlmayknit

Thank you so much for taking time to post this pattern. It is lovely. rlmayknit


----------



## firecracker4

Lovely hat, thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Cynthia Turner

Thank you so much! I'm saving them!


----------



## lewismd

Thanks for sharing.the very cute pattern


----------

